# Vittoria Cycling Shoes



## sswitzky (Sep 16, 2018)

Looking to move on from my 12 year old Sidi’s. Curious if anyone has tried Vittoria’s (thinking Stelvio’s) and your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I had a couple pairs of Vittorias in the previous century. Quality shoes. But each time I go to get new shoes, I must try every single pair I find in my size. Whoever wins the audition gets the prize. Yes...I refuse to mail order shoes. You gotta try 'em on first, and the waiting time doing this mail order drives me nuts.


----------

